# General > Business >  HelCat's December Training Courses

## HelCat Training

It's almost here  :Smile: . We're big kids at *HelCat* and just love the Christmas season. However it does mean there's only three more weeks of courses available in 2014.

We've big plans to look forward to in 2015 and will be taking two weeks off in between, but that doesn't mean we'll be idle...that word is just not in our vocabulary!

In the meantime browse our online or downloadable calendar and get booking courses for you and your staff promptly.

As always if you'd like to see us to run any other courses then get in touch and we'll see what we can organise. We're continuing to offer a number of other one-day and short courses in December, with dates & time slots available to suit, including:-

 Assessor & Internal Verifier Awards
 CITB CPCS, CSCS, ECS Tests & Card Applications
 Supervisory & Management Development Programmes
 CITB Health, Safety & Environment (Touch Screen) Tests (45 mins)
 Forklift / Telehandler / MEWP / Excavator  CPCS / NPORS / In-house
 Road Roller / Dumper Truck / Tractor  CPCS / NPORS / In-house

Please give us a call on *01847 894560* or email *angela@helcattraining.com* for more details.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HelCat Training will close on 19 December 2014 and re-open on 5 January 2015.

We wish to thank all our clients for their continued support and business throughout the year
and look forward to providing further services to you all in 2015.

Wishing you all a very Happy Christmas and a Prosperous New Year. From The HelCat Team.

----------

